# Maurice Williams



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

How's he doing?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

So far, so good. He has held his own against other PG's, and when Mike James comes back from injury, he'll be one of the first players off the bench. He has suprised lots of fans with his quickness and defensive presence.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

After watching the game against the Bobcats, Mo was totally schooled by their PG's. I hope Mike James gets healthy soon. Mo is no starter, he'd be better off the bench.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

i like mo willaims game alot, and watching him against miami he seems like a very effective starting pg. Is there any chance that he will continue to start and if not, when is mike james coming back from injury?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> i like mo willaims game alot, and watching him against miami he seems like a very effective starting pg. Is there any chance that he will continue to start and if not, when is mike james coming back from injury?


Mike James is my boy, but Mo Williams looked damn good tonight (until OT)...he's lightning quick and sets up his teammates very well....


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

with mike james back in the lineup, who will start, mo williams or mike james?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

does anyone know?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

MJ is going to start probably. Mo can be very good on all levels at times but then he can be horrible and people wonder why he is playing. So I think they will go with the more consistent player in MJ.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I dunno sometimes i see FLASH'S of marbury in the kid. Other times, well, its mo.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I think after seeing james performance against the lakers tonite its safe to say he'll be there man at point.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Well all of yall were WRONG because my man Mo Williams is still starting and top 6 in assists per game.


----------

